

General Assembly Launches Hybrid Education - strmpnk
http://generalassemb.ly/

======
strmpnk
Since I couldn't post two links on one submission, here are the first two
videos:

"Forming Your Startup": <http://generalassemb.ly/hybrid_classes/forming-your-
startup>

"Introduction to Web APIs":
[http://generalassemb.ly/hybrid_classes/introduction-to-
web-a...](http://generalassemb.ly/hybrid_classes/introduction-to-web-apis)

